# Elddis Autoquest 155



## Fizzer (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

Not sure if anyone might be able assist :?: 

How much do reckon a 2010, 155 with climate pack, awning, privacy room, reversing camera and Cat1 alarm with around 1k miles on the clock would attract with a private sale :!: 

All that without a single full stop :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Fizzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if anyone might be able assist :?:
> 
> ...


Well this one is for sale at a dealer for nearly £31000. I think £27500 may tempt a buyer with the accessories included.

155 for sale


----------



## Fizzer (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure I'd be too 'tempted' to sell at £27.5k, I'd have thought £29k would be the minimum you'd expect from a private sale.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Fizzer said:


> Not sure I'd be too 'tempted' to sell at £27.5k, I'd have thought £29k would be the minimum you'd expect from a private sale.


At the end of the day it's value is what someone will pay for it. If your bottom line is £29000 put it up for £29500 and seee what happens. Ensure you have written confirmation that the balance of the convertors and base vehicle manufacturers warranties are transfeerable to the new owner.


----------

